# installworld error at  btxld  /...../boot2/....



## FumiakiSakaomoto (Apr 7, 2014)

`make installworld` stopped as follows. (normally finished buildworld, buildkernel, installkernel, and `mergemaster -p`) 

Would you please help me?

SOURCE: svn revision(stable/10):264206 - 264217. 


```
btxld -v -E 0x2000 -f bin -b /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/boot/i386/boot2/../btx/btx/btx -l boot2.ldr  -o boot2.ld -P 1 boot2.bin
make[7]: exec(btxld) failed (No such file or directory)
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[7]: stopped in /usr/src/sys/boot/i386/boot2
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/src/sys/boot/i386
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/src/sys/boot
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/sys
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/src
```


----------



## FumiakiSakaomoto (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm sorry for your time, but I could finish the install-world successfully.
I think probably the cause of the error was time(9 hours late) setting by "date" after updating svn.
Therefore it seemed that some updated files were mis-compilated and then <boot2.bin> related files might had not been made correct.
Actually, revision 264220(svn stable/10 same revision of 264217) was installed with no problem.  :O


----------



## Chris_H (Apr 11, 2014)

No worries.
The correct way to overcome the issue you ran into, is when you boot into single-user, just prior to performing mergemaster(8), and `make installworld`. Is as follows (complete proceedure)

```
mount -u /
mount -a -t ufs
adjkerntz -i
mergemaster -p
make installworld
```
Please note: `adjkerntz -i`. This is why you ran into the trouble that you did. If you had issued that command prior to mergemaster(8), and `make installworld`. You would have been fine. Further details on this can be found in /usr/src/UPDATING, and the FreeBSD handbook. 

--Chris


----------



## kpa (Apr 11, 2014)

I always run `adjkerntz -i` as the first command in single user mode to make sure that all the access timestamps (if any) on the root filesystem are correct.


----------

